# Capacitores de acoplamiento y derivacion



## williamdavid (Ene 10, 2009)

Que tal amigos tengo una duda que valores debo utilizar para un capacitor de acoplamiento y para derivacion? esque tengo un circuito con transistores de 2 etapas y no se que valores debo utilizar para los capacitores la primera etapa es configuracion divisor de tension y el segundo es configuracion por retroalimentacion la señal de entrada es de 1mv 1kHz solo lo necesito para simular no lo voy a armar gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 11, 2009)

el de acople por lo general va de 470nF a 1uF, es simplemente para dejar fuera las tensiones continuas.

el de realimentacion por lo general va juntoa a un resistor de una resistividad dada por la configuracion de ganancia del amplificador. en algunos equipos la ganancia es una division entre el resistor de realimentacion y el de entrada. teniendo asi 220k de retro y 22k de entrada, la ganancia sera de 10.
y el capacitor puede ser de 470pF, 330pF, todos ceramicos o de mica.


----------



## diegoduarte (Ene 28, 2013)

hola, una pregunta, alguien sabe que inconveniente tiene el empleo de condensadores entre etapas?. graciass


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 28, 2013)

Ese capacitor serie , asociado a la impedancia de salida de la etapa previa y a la impedancia de entrada de la etapa posterior forma un filtro . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2013)

diegoduarte dijo:


> hola, una pregunta, alguien sabe que inconveniente tiene el empleo de condensadores entre etapas?. graciass



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/condensadores-audio-mitos-realidades-15697/


----------

